# Allez Elite



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

I bought this in 2002 and upgraded the 105 parts to Ultegra. New Shimano 535 wheels.


----------



## TACSTS (Feb 4, 2004)

Looks great! I'm a sucker for gold-ish colored bikes like that, and specialized even moreso b/c my first "real" bike was a gold Specialized rockhopper several years ago.  What is the weight as shown for your bike and the size? I'm building up a Allez Comp Cro-Mo with an Ultegra kit I had on another bike that didn't fit well. My calculations for my bike puts it right under 18lbs. for a 61cm w/o pedals, I've just been curious as to how much Columbus FOCO steel gives up to Aluminum in the weight department. Again, congrats on a beauty of an S-bike!


----------



## propp2531 (Feb 19, 2004)

Im pretty sure the weight is right around 18. I never weighed it properly but that would be my best guess.


----------

